# Crow



## AUG19 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## mishele (May 6, 2011)

I like it but how is this photography? How did you make this? Or is it a picture of someone's art? :greenpbl:


----------



## AUG19 (May 6, 2011)

?
"A place to share artwork that is not photography."

It's a digital drawing I made a while ago. I just found it in a folder.


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> ?
> "A place to share artwork that is not photography."
> 
> It's a digital drawing I made a while ago. I just found it in a folder.



****.....I'm sorry I didn't notice that it was in Creative Corner.......:greenpbl:
I really like it!!


----------



## Auriflanos (May 9, 2011)

Very nice! And creative!


----------

